
87% Android devices insecure because mfrs. fail to provide security updates - r0h1n
https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2015/10/08/87-of-android-devices-insecure-because-manufacturers-fail-to-provide-security-updates/
======
ZeroGravitas
Textbook failure of the "free" market. People being sold stuff that they don't
understand, and being taken advantage of as a result. But it's hard for the
companies to buck the trend when their competitors can cut corners and be
rewarded for it.

~~~
dozzie
> Textbook failure of the "free" market.

That's because when you buy a mobile, you don't own it. You typically can't
load a newer or different OS to it by yourself, and even if you can on
technical grounds, you'll void your warranty.

It's like depending on your desktop's producer to release updates to OS you
use.

